# MTP issues SM-G900T (Galaxy S5)



## eidairaman1 (Jan 21, 2017)

Ok Im having an issue where I have the Samsung ISB driver installed on Windows but when I plug In it searches for mtp driver it fails so i cant access the phones storage

I am using a Modified Rom called Bobcat Rom from XDA forums it is based on KKVersion for SM-G900F. My phone is G900T using this rom (Shows as G900F).

I need help with getting mtp to work. Even switching to camera mode it looks for mtp driver...


----------

